# IT Service Management - Australia



## khuranajobs (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello All,

Could anybody please tell me under which ANZSCO Code or Occupation does IT Service Management / ITIL / Incident Management / Problem Management / Change Management lies??

I have been working into IT Service Management profile from last 6 years and want to migrate to Australia but could not understand under which category i should apply to. Please help me out finding a suitable category, I will be really grateful.
I want to start my processing as soon as possible.

Thanks
Anubhav


----------



## rafaelisabella (Dec 8, 2014)

I would say ICT Business Analyst. For the past 10 years I was and Incident Manager and a Service Manager. Both of them were considered in the ACS assessment, but it all depends on the description of your roles and responsibilities contained in your reference letters. You must be sure that it describes closely related activities to the occupation you're applying for, otherwise it may not be considered by ACS.

I believe you can also go for ICT Project Manager, but this is not in the federal SOL. If I'm not mistaken it's an occupation on demand in the state of Victoria. That way you would need to go for subclass 190 instead of 189.


----------



## khuranajobs (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello Rafael,

Thanks for your kind reply.
I believe that if we compare ICT business analyst with Systems Analyst, then Systems analyst would be more suitable as it talks about processes.

Furthermore, if I go by roles and responsibilities of either ICT business analyst or Systems analyst, then not all the roles were done by me to be frank. And Somewhere down the line, they talk about new softwares that needs to be implemented into the System (Roles are mentioned keeping in mind new Softwars solutions).
I have 5.6 years of experience in total out of which last 3.6 years are in Incident and Problem Management. Initial 2 years were hardcore IP Networking, Telecom Transmission and Switching and that company does not follow ITIL, so ITIL terminologies cannot be used to distinguish them. 
Have reached to a consultant with my profile and he has given me 4 different Job categories to choose from.
1) 263212 - ICT Support Engineer
Develops support procedures and strategies for systems, networks, operating systems and applications development, solves problems and provides technical expertise and direction in support of system infrastructure and process improvements, and diagnoses and resolves complex system problems.
Description of Employment Duties:

• scheduling and conducting quality audit inspections, and analyzing and reviewing systems, data and documentation

• identifying variations and potential high risk areas in securing adherence to standards and procedures

• recommending corrective action plans and improvements in the resolution of non-compliance with standards detected through monitoring and auditing of processes and procedures

• communicating, educating and liaising with users and management to ensure awareness and adherence to standards, procedures and quality control issues and activities

• assisting in troubleshooting, diagnosing, testing and resolving system problems and issues

• developing, conducting and providing technical guidance and training in application software and operational procedures

• analyzing, evaluating and diagnosing technical problems and issues such as installation, maintenance, repair, upgrade and configuration and troubleshooting of desktops, software, hardware, printers, Internet, email, databases, operating systems and security systems

• testing, identifying and diagnosing functionality errors and faults in systems, and programming code within established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure systems perform to specification

• performing organizational systems architecture reviews and assessments, and recommending current and future hardware and software strategies and directions

• creating and reviewing technical documentation such as procedural, instructional and operational guides and manuals, technical reports and specifications and maintenance inventory systems


2) 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer
Plans, develops, deploys, tests and optimizes network and system services, taking responsibility for configuration management and overall operational readiness of network systems, especially environments with multiple operating systems and configurations, and provides troubleshooting and fault-finding services for network problems.
Description of Employment Duties:

• analyzing, developing, interpreting and evaluating complex system design and architecture specifications, data models and diagrams in the development, configuration and integration of computer systems

• researching, analyzing, evaluating and monitoring network infrastructure to ensure networks are configured to operate at optimal performance

• assessing and recommending improvements to network operations and integrated hardware, software, communications and operating systems

• providing specialist skills in supporting and troubleshooting network problems and emergencies

• installing, configuring, testing, maintaining and administering new and upgraded networks, software database applications, servers and workstations

• providing network programming in support of specific business needs and requirements

• preparing and maintaining procedures and documentation for network inventory, and recording diagnosis and resolution of network faults, enhancements and modifications to networks, and maintenance instructions

• monitoring network traffic, and activity, capacity and usage to ensure continued integrity and optimal network performance

3) 261112 SYSTEMS ANALYST

Evaluates processes and methods used in existing ICT systems, proposes modifications, additional system components or new systems to meet user needs as expressed in specifications and other documentation.

Tasks Include:
• working with users to formulate and document business requirements
• identifying, investigating, and analysing business processes, procedures and work practices
• identifying and evaluating inefficiencies and recommending optimal business practices, and system functionality and behaviour
• using project management methodologies, principles and techniques to develop project plans and to cost, resource and manage projects
• taking responsibility for deploying functional solutions, such as creating, adopting and implementing system test plans, which ensure acceptable quality and integrity of the system
• creating user and training documentation, and conducting formal training classes
• developing functional specifications for use by system developers
• using data and process modelling techniques to create clear system specifications for the design and development of system software
• acting as a central reference and information source, providing guidance and assistance in the system project decision making process



4) 261111 - ICT Business Analysts
Identifies and communicates with users to formulate and produce a requirements specification to create system and software solutions.
Description of Employment Duties:

• working with users to formulate and document business requirements

• identifying, investigating, and analyzing business processes, procedures and work practices

• identifying and evaluating inefficiencies and recommending optimal business practices, and system functionality and behavior

• using project management methodologies, principles and techniques to develop project plans and to cost, resource and manage projects

• taking responsibility for deploying functional solutions, such as creating, adopting and implementing system test plans, which ensure acceptable quality and integrity of the system

• creating user and training documentation, and conducting formal training classes

• developing functional specifications for use by system developers

• using data and process modeling techniques to create clear system specifications for the design and development of system software

• acting as a central reference and information source, providing guidance and assistance in the system project decision making process


Please help me come to a decision as to which category to be selected, if any more details are required I will provide that straight away.

Thanks
Anubhav


----------



## rafaelisabella (Dec 8, 2014)

khuranajobs said:


> Hello Rafael,
> 
> Thanks for your kind reply.
> I believe that if we compare ICT business analyst with Systems Analyst, then Systems analyst would be more suitable as it talks about processes.
> ...


Hi Anubhav,

You're right. Considering what you said, I would go for Systems Analyst if I were you. In fact, this is like a gambling: you pay AUD 500 for ACS and depending on their assessment you'll know if you have chances for the 60 points or not. If not, you may need to pay another AUD 500 to try to assess your history under a different occupation. But again, I would try firstly the Systems Analyst one if I were you!

Wish you the best of luck! If there's anything I can help, please let me know.


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

Regarding "ICT Business and Systems Analysts", watch out for this:


As there are high levels of interest from prospective skilled migrants in the below occupations, pro rata arrangements for this occupational group will apply. These arrangements are subject to change throughout the programme years:

*ICT Business and Systems Analysts
*Software and Applications Programmers
Accountants.

SkillSelect

Cheers


----------



## khuranajobs (Jul 28, 2013)

warlock233 said:


> Regarding "ICT Business and Systems Analysts", watch out for this:
> 
> 
> As there are high levels of interest from prospective skilled migrants in the below occupations, pro rata arrangements for this occupational group will apply. These arrangements are subject to change throughout the programme years:
> ...


Thank you for your post. Taken into consideration.


----------



## khuranajobs (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello All,

I have drafted the roles and responsibilities for my experience. I want to apply under either Systems Analyst or ICT Business analyst.

Please go through my roles once and confirm whether i can apply under either of these 2 categories.

SYSTEMS ANALYST

(Current Organization since last 5 months)

1)	Implementation of Problem Management process & procedures and ensuring that they are in compliance with requirements of ISO 20000 standard and ITIL framework.

2)	Consolidation of the Problem management process by analyzing various grey areas and making it operationally efficient and Compliant.


3)	Recognizing business requirements from Client for setting up Problem management Process and Known Error Database (KEDB) and transforming them into functional layout and technical specifications.

4)	Initiated and supervising automation efforts in KEDB database to reduce manual intervention and to achieve efficiency and precision.


5)	Setting up the check points for Problem management process wherein new/updated resolutions could be considered with Client involvement to be upgraded in the KEDB database.

6)	Liaison with Client governing team in allocation of Problem investigation as well as coordinating with various technical teams (Client, third party and Service Providers) to isolate the root cause and providing resolution/permanent fix for reoccurring technical issues.


7)	Setting up and presiding up daily meetings to monitor and follow up on the progress made by concerned technical teams with Problem investigation for high impact technical issues.

8)	Creation of Problem Process interface manual, run books & CTAMs and also setting up RCA training modules directed towards technical lines.


9)	Establishing proper Process procedures for Proactive Problem management with required steps and presentations to be shared with Client team and technical service lines.

10)	Setting up Service Improvement plans from Problem management perspective on RCA investigations by developing RCA templates, meeting checkpoint, guidelines and steps for updating Knowledge database.


11)	SPOC for all KEDB updates & approval of RCAs, Problem management trainings, uploading of Problem data, Allocation of work within the team and ensuring Optimization of available resources within the Problem management team.


(Previous company Experience 3 yrs)

1)	To adhere with ITIL Incident Management Process. Driving all incidents across Global Infrastructure services with focus to restore normal service Operations as soon as possible and ensuring resolution of incidents within the agreed timelines.

2)	Owning up of bridge communication for investigating incidents and ensuring excellent coordination between all teams required for early & prompt resolution of incidents.


3)	Liaising with assigned Supplier stakeholders to formalize business requirements for providing necessary technical aid for supplier based applications and business processes.

4)	Responsible for Supplier Management. Hosting weekly Governance meetings with Suppliers to analyze their performances, to discuss Operational issues and Critical to Quality (CTQ) delivery. Also, to suggest modifications in current methods of delivery to improve Operational efficiency and customer satisfaction.

5)	Analyzing business requirements and converting them into functional design models to be executed and measured.


6)	Developing functional Data/Workflow Diagrams to be referred across all business critical functions.

7)	Involved in tracking fault cause, Workarounds provided and Process procedures in Centralized Knowledge Base repository.


8)	Auditing the comprehensive functions of processes managed, classifying improvement areas within the team and insert necessary initiatives to overcome them to increase working productivity.

9)	Documenting training material and Organizing training classes for new joiners and other team members. Ensuring new team associates are brought up to expected Operational level.


10)	Evaluating performance trends supplier wise and performing Post Mortem analysis for these trends in Process malfunction. Interpret performance metrics and recommend unified solutions.

11)	Concentrating on Continuous Process and Service improvement. Identification of process deficiencies, Proposing new Governance areas for more efficient Supplier management and a value add to the customer, getting them approved and legally added into the process. Also, contributing inputs to review team(s) for Process improvement.


12)	Implemented Misrouted Governance area which ensured all Misrouted cases are identified, isolated and assigned to correct Support Workgroup, thus leading to minimize incidents resolution time and achieve desired SLA. 

13)	Working towards accomplishment of quarterly, half-yearly and yearly BSC targets to reduce the back logs on incidents to a desired level.


14)	Driving Price Optimization methodology for Incident management process to reduce the cost and resources which could lead to optimal output.

15)	Preparation of daily, weekly and monthly SLA dashboard data in specialized format. Preparation of PPT using this data in standard format to notify higher management.


16)	Played a significant role during implementation and testing of BMC remedy 8.0 ITSM tool for Incident Management, deployed for all Ericsson’s location.

17)	Single Point of Contact (SPOC) for all queries, issues, advice and complaints about Incident management Process. Providing consultation regarding Process restrictions and recommend solutions.


Previous to previous Company – Experience - 2.3 yrs

1)	Identifying Client requirements on the calls traffic flow and network/Mux/Switch route capacities required/expected during peak/non-peak hours such as type of interconnection (VoIP or TDM), type of traffic (Wholesale or Retail), number of E1’s or DS3’s or STM-1’s, System Protocols, routing Protocols etc.

2)	Document the above technical specifications in specific templates, take necessary approvals and share them with Business Development team to be signed as a legal agreement with Telecom Carriers.




3)	Responsible for Network Planning, Capacity planning and feasibility checks. Coordination with the clients for leased Media and interconnectivity for carriage and termination of traffic. Defining routes end to end (MUX, ILD Switches, IP Switches, IP Firewalls & Routers, and Signaling Gateways etc.). Provisioning of new routes across our Network and modifications in existing routes. Provisioning of new Circuits & IP Links in all TDM Multiplexors & IP Switches/routers respectively. 

4)	Taking care of day to day O&M activities in ILD Switches. Performing IT event management by monitoring entire IP & TDM network for faults & issues using EMS/NMS and alarm handling tool.


5)	Identification of different issues/Outages. Investigation of all such disruptions and extraction of root cause.

6)	Logging of incidents/Trouble tickets against each Outage, regular follow up, their administration, Proper Closure and tracking records.


7)	Troubleshooting of all Priority tickets at all levels which includes in scope issues as well as external issues. Interaction with other ILD carriers for POI related activity, attending call flow related problems, troubleshooting by means of SIP & H323 messages and ISDN cause codes.

8)	Traffic analysis using IRIS software and creation of different live reports as per requirements from different teams. Proposing most favorable business process. Also ensuring optimum network utilization at regular intervals.


9)	Actively participated in implementation of Organization’s first SDH over Ethernet Aircel STM-1 Project. Coordinated with different ISP vendors for quotations and actively participated in deployment of BGP routing Protocol Solution for ISP connectivity by choosing best suited Vendor.

10)	Responsible for developing test plans for new Optical Fiber interconnection. Performing Acceptance testing for new circuits in coordination with Client. Responsible for carrying out end to end Loop Break testing for new Circuits as well as in case of Transmission Outages. Supporting data center specialist remotely while performing Stability test.


11)	Developing Transmission training material and conducting cross functional training sessions for Switch team. Also, conducting training classes to hand over Systems Administrator work to newly joined colleague.

12)	Designing functional specification on the basis of Company’s protocol and international standards like IEEE and ITU-T. Creation of Data Flow Diagrams.


13)	Hosting telephone bridges and engaging all concerned teams towards the resolution of Incidents/Tickets. To Act as SPOC for assigned telecom carriers to build a rapport with their technical teams and to address their concerns.

14)	Responsible for Installation, Configuration and Maintenance of IP equipment (Juniper Firewalls, Routers, Switches, Altigen IP phones etc.).


----------



## pumbaa_g (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey did you get any update regarding this?


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

khuranajobs said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Could anybody please tell me under which ANZSCO Code or Occupation does IT Service Management / ITIL / Incident Management / Problem Management / Change Management lies??
> 
> ...


Day in Day out I am working on Remedy, ITSM (IT Service Management) which includes
Incident Management
Change Management
Service Level m
Problem m
Service request m
etc.
. Apart from these I do lot of software configurations and deployment as well on premise and on customers environment. I have cleared my ACS under "Software Engineer" 2613

Sorry for speaking off topic, but does Australia has job in ITIL domain


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I am too interested to know situation for ITSM related jobs.



wolfskin said:


> Day in Day out I am working on Remedy, ITSM (IT Service Management) which includes
> Incident Management
> Change Management
> Service Level m
> ...


----------



## anirban14 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi "khuranajobs", what skill select did you go for? have you got the ACS clearance


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

wolfskin said:


> Day in Day out I am working on Remedy, ITSM (IT Service Management) which includes
> Incident Management
> Change Management
> Service Level m
> ...


This is exactly what I do, but we call it Application/Production Support. We're branch from the big ITSM tree and do follow ITIL. I applied as Analyst Programmer.

nicemathan, you'll come across application support jobs which follow the ITIL principles. There are also specialist itsm jobs but you need to have intermediate or mastery certification s in ITIL/COBIT.


----------



## edaran (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello Friends,

I am too willing to move to Australia and have 9 years of work experience with 6 years in IT service management(read Incident and Change Management). I need your advise as to under which Occupation/ANZSCO code shall I apply? I see other friends posted above, could you please confirm if you got a positive ASC Skill assessment on any particular Occupation? or what do you suggest?

Thanks in advance.
Cheers!


----------



## chiya (Jun 20, 2019)

rafaelisabella said:


> I would say ICT Business Analyst. For the past 10 years I was and Incident Manager and a Service Manager. Both of them were considered in the ACS assessment, but it all depends on the description of your roles and responsibilities contained in your reference letters. You must be sure that it describes closely related activities to the occupation you're applying for, otherwise it may not be considered by ACS.
> 
> I believe you can also go for ICT Project Manager, but this is not in the federal SOL. If I'm not mistaken it's an occupation on demand in the state of Victoria. That way you would need to go for subclass 190 instead of 189.


hey would you have roles and responsibilities for ICT Business Analyst? I would need this for my application.


----------



## nsawhney (Aug 26, 2020)

khuranajobs said:


> Hello Rafael,
> 
> Thanks for your kind reply.
> I believe that if we compare ICT business analyst with Systems Analyst, then Systems analyst would be more suitable as it talks about processes.
> ...


Hey, thanks for detailed study on your quest for right ANZSCO job code for ITSM profiles. Would be really helpful if you could please confirm the ANZSCO job code you finally choose for your assessment and cleared the same.


----------



## rushtoau (9 mo ago)

Even I am curious to know the category that was successfully accepted with ITSM profile


----------

